# Speaker stand DIY Q



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I am currently building a subwoofer enclosure and I have about 2/3 sheet of 3/4 MDF left that I want to use to make 4 speaker stand. I have two question.

1) How do you hold the speaker securely to the stand? My SVS speaker don't have any threaded hole under them for that purpose. Do you just put them on the stand?

2) What is the best height for the stand ? I can make anything between 1 ½'' to 49 ½''.

Thank You
Steeve


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Steeve-O said:


> I am currently building a subwoofer enclosure and I have about 2/3 sheet of 3/4 MDF left that I want to use to make 4 speaker stand. I have two question.
> 
> 1) How do you hold the speaker securely to the stand? My SVS speaker don't have any threaded hole under them for that purpose. Do you just put them on the stand?
> 
> ...


I use a platform on the bottom with two posts and a smaller platform on top. 

Tweeter at sitting height is best.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> I use a platform on the bottom with two posts and a smaller platform on top.
> 
> Tweeter at sitting height is best.


Ok so tweeter at eyes/hear level and I was planning to make the base 12x12'' Would this be big enough? Top will be 7x9'' I may have enough wood to go for 16x16'' bottom but I would have hard time fitting this one on the floor.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Steeve-O said:


> Ok so tweeter at eyes/hear level and I was planning to make the base 12x12'' Would this be big enough? Top will be 7x9'' I may have enough wood to go for 16x16'' bottom but I would have hard time fitting this one on the floor.


Sanus basic are 7" x 7" top and 11" x 11" bottom.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> Sanus basic are 7" x 7" top and 11" x 11" bottom.


Thank You for you're help.

I will go for 12'' x 12'' base and for the height I will check. I will go for 7x9'' top since my speaker are 7x9 base so it will fit perfectly.

Steeve


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

You could also use some Blue Tack to help secure the speakers to the stands.:T


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Second on the Blue Tack. If not then if the base were close to the same size of the speaker and was stable you could just set it on top and not worry about it. A rubber pad between the speaker and stand or rubber feet on the speaker (or Blue Tack) would keep it in place better. Another option would be to clamp the speaker to the stand by screwing side plates on to the base to hold it like a vice. Many wall mounts do that.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Blue tack is the thing used to stick sheet on the wall? The ********? It's enough strong to hold the speaker safely. I'm planning to make the top plate the same size as the speaker, 7x9''.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

It's not strong enough to tack it to a wall but it is plenty strong enough to keep it in place on a vertical surface. All you need is four small bits, one in each corner. I've seen others use spikes also, but they could scratch up the bottom of your speakers. Blu-Tack will fix them firmer to the stand.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I would use rubber feet on the speakers. I'm not sure the acoustic transmission of blue tack. Sounds tacky to me.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

From what i have read about Blue Tack it truely is a superier product.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

bambino said:


> From what i have read about Blue Tack it truely is a superier product.


I use Blue Stik made by Dap from my local hardware store, it's a reusable adhesive putty for 1/3 the price of Blue Tack.
Jeff


----------

